# Purchase VW in Europe and import to USA



## TDimultipleowner (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to purchase a VW in Europe, maybe drive it there on holiday, and then ship/import it back to USA? Maybe a VW model not available here such as the Touran or Cady. Realize there would be an import duty, 2.5 percent according to Operating Engineer O/O.
Has anybody done this recently? Does VW itself in Germany do this? If not, who might the vehicle be purchased from? Any tips on doing this? Am particularly interested in above two models with TDi engine.


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

I've heard you can call a dealership in Europe also and ask if they are willing to export it to the states. Obviously all shipping/duties/taxes are at responsibility of the buyer. It's common with exotic cars... but with a VW? Probably not worth it.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Unless it's 25 years old or more, it's going to be too expensive and really not worth it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TDimultipleowner said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to purchase a VW in Europe, maybe drive it there on holiday, and then ship/import it back to USA? Maybe a VW model not available here such as the Touran or Cady. Realize there would be an import duty, 2.5 percent according to Operating Engineer O/O.
> Has anybody done this recently? Does VW itself in Germany do this? If not, who might the vehicle be purchased from? Any tips on doing this? Am particularly interested in above two models with TDi engine.


Unless the car is certified for sale in the USA, you would not be able to get it thru customs, would not be able to register it and would not be able to insure it. These small issues aside, go for it!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

buy from a US dealer and do a european delivery, picking it up in Wolfsburg. 

You can't buy anything non-american though


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

DUTCHMANia said:


> buy from a US dealer and do a european delivery, picking it up in Wolfsburg.
> 
> You can't buy anything non-american though


 Unlike Audi, VW does not do European delivery for the US.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

TDimultipleowner said:


> Maybe a VW model not available here such as the Touran or Cady.


 Not possible. The USA will only allow you to bring a vehicle compliant with US standards (NHTSA/EPA) into the country (unless it is more than 25 years old). 

This not only completely rules out bringing in anything that does not have an equivalent US model (Touran, etc) but it even rules out bringing in a European-market version of the SAME car that is sold in the US (e.g. Euro-market Golf versus US-market Golf). The European-market models have different lighting, glass, bumpers, emission equipment, etc. 

There is a registered-importer process in the USA for converting certain vehicles to meet US specs, but it is time-consuming and very costly at best, and not all foreign-market vehicles have been subjected to the US-market crash testing, and if they haven't ... you can't.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah, it's not worth it if you have to handle the updates to meet U.S. specs for emissions, lighting, etc. My dad looked into it about 20 years ago when we lived in Holland for a year and he considered buying his Mercedes E-class company car to bring back. But it would've been like $5k back then to to the necessary work, so probably $10k today. If you were buying an exotic or collectible car, maybe that investment is worth it... for a VW? Not so much. 

However, there is like a 7% discount on Euro Delivery cars, so maybe that Audi or BMW is more approachable price-wise and allows you to drive your US-spec car around the continent for a while before it gets shipped home.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blipsman said:


> .....However, there is like a 7% discount on Euro Delivery cars, so maybe that Audi or BMW is more approachable price-wise and allows you to drive your US-spec car around the continent for a while before it gets shipped home.


 Yes, but you have to deal with the shipment damage to *your car* to get it back home.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Would be great if it would be not expensive. I would have gotten a Scirocco!!!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Would be great if it would be not expensive. I would have gotten a Scirocco!!!!


 Once you make it comply, how would you plan to get it registered and insured? :screwy:


----------



## Mihail_88 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, I had to buy a 2011 Hyundai Solaris (sold as the _Accent_ in the USA) from Russia, because I wanted one badly, but it's not offered in Europe except for Russia. It cost me a lot, but it was worth it. However, in your case I don't think it's worth it because my country is close to Russia, while shipping to the USA would be even more expensive.


----------



## V16 SS (Nov 2, 2006)

Your brand new, just delivered Euro spec VW would most likely be impounded and crushed by the port authority. Talk about 'ouch!'


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Europe is so much easier to import to....

Somebody brought a Gol to yesterday's meeting:


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Europe is so much easier to import to....
> 
> Somebody brought a Gol to yesterday's meeting:


:thumbup:


----------



## nmlhats (Sep 25, 2008)

If I had known six months ago that I would basically need a new car, I would have been soooo tempted to pick up in Wolfsburg (if I could have spent the extra money). We went to the Autostadt in March, and while there watched several customers picking up their new VWs. I was so jealous.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nmlhats said:


> If I had known six months ago that I would basically need a new car, I would have been soooo tempted to pick up in Wolfsburg (if I could have spent the extra money). We went to the Autostadt in March, and while there watched several customers picking up their new VWs. I was so jealous.


As you can't do that for a USA spec car, what are you talking about? You can't get a non-USA certified car thru customs, have it registered or insured.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

feels_road said:


> Unlike Audi, VW does not do European delivery for the US.


Actually, I think VW is the only German car company that does NOT do European delivery for US customers. You can buy a US-spec Mercedes, BMW, Porsche, or Audi; pick it up in Germany, and then have it shipped to the US when you leave Europe. Not all models are included in the Euro delivery program.

:beer:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

alpinweiss said:


> .....can buy a US-spec Mercedes, BMW, Porsche, or Audi; pick it up in Germany, and then have it shipped to the US when you leave Europe.....


And be stuck with any shipping damage during shipment. I'll take my car delivered fresh to the dealer.


----------



## HW3 (Apr 30, 2015)

alpinweiss said:


> Actually, I think VW is the only German car company that does NOT do European delivery for US customers. You can buy a US-spec Mercedes, BMW, Porsche, or Audi; pick it up in Germany, and then have it shipped to the US when you leave Europe. Not all models are included in the Euro delivery program.
> 
> :beer:


Apologies for the zombie thread but we bought a US spec VW that was delivered to a US soldier in Germany (apparently US-spec cars must be exported before delivery but at the time they could just truck them to Poland and then reimport back to a dealer near a US base for soldiers to buy). But when he brought it back to the US, he had to cover the shipping, not included in the purchase. In his case it fit w/in his army freight allowance. I seem to recall title being a pain as well, it had German plates when he brought it back and no US title and there were extra layers of taxes to deal with (2 states, possibly federal). But you can buy US spec cars in Germany.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

HW3 said:


> But you can buy US spec cars in Germany.


this sentence is what matters. You can buy an US spec car anywhere in the world (that you can find one) and import it with little problem. Because it's an US SPEC CAR. GET IT?


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

Provided that the car exists in the US and is sold in the US then it should be possible. If you're looking to get say an S3 wagon or a 335xi manual wagon that isn't sold in the US, it will be nearly impossible to do it. It's a sad situation.


----------



## porscha356 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can you pick up a VW in Mexico made to US spec...........I bet you can.

Only problem is getting it to the border with you and the car still intact.


----------



## superferret420 (Jan 26, 2003)

so i guess this is out of the question? 

Volkswagen GOLF (MK5) R32 2008 (2008)


----------



## TKE Mario (Feb 20, 2006)

revival once again, question being vice-versa this time.
What do you have to go thru to bring a US spec GTI to Europe aside from freight costs, what legalities are involved?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TKE Mario said:


> revival once again, question being vice-versa this time.
> What do you have to go thru to bring a US spec GTI to Europe aside from freight costs, what legalities are involved?


A wise person would check the regulations for vehicle import to a particular country. Also depends if the importation is temporary or permanent.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Way back in 1957, my dad bought a Euro-spec Type 1 Beetle used as a demo at a dealership in Kansas City with a Metric speedo and it still had semaphores instead of US-spec turn signal lights on the fenders. I'd love to have a Euro-spec Passat today, but after reading these posts, it sounds like I'd have to move there.....


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You can buy any late model VW from Europe and bring it into the US. The stipulation is that it must leave 1 year later, it can not be extended.

Neuspeed does that when developing new parts.


----------



## biturbowagon (Nov 23, 2015)

OP: Short answer: no.

But you can with other brands, as others have observed. 

My brother bought a Volvo that way, and had a blast. He took delivery of it in Europe, drove it hither and yon, dropped it off, then received it back in the States several weeks later.

He was also able to order it in a way not ordinarily available in the U.S. -- maybe a different interior color? I forget the details.


----------



## TKE Mario (Feb 20, 2006)

any insight on the vice-versa? (bringin from the US to Europe)
i've heard if you provide certain documents including proof of residence in that specific country that you bring it to europe that you can even avoid some of the fees


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

A Euro market GTI sure would be nice with the port and direct injection, but surely it hasn't been tested to meet US Emissions.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Some of the comments I read aren't exactly true. I have a friend who has brought in 2 cars from Mexico, ok not Europe. But neither cars are sold in the US. Both cars are licensed to drive and have insurance etc etc. :thumbup:
His Polo GTI








His Pointer


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Beitz DUB said:


> Some of the comments I read aren't exactly true. I have a friend who has brought in 2 cars from Mexico, ok not Europe. But neither cars are sold in the US. Both cars are licensed to drive and have insurance etc etc. :thumbup:
> ....


And how long can he keep them here if he is a USA citizen?


----------



## OeM_+++ (Jan 20, 2012)

you can always buy some car here and then send him in container by private customer thats no problem , if youre interested send me a pm


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

87vr6 said:


> this sentence is what matters. You can buy an US spec car anywhere in the world (that you can find one) and import it with little problem. Because it's an US SPEC CAR. GET IT?


It still needs to be modified to meet German safety standards, us spec doesn't mean it has a some super high standards accepted anywhere in the world if that is what you were trying to imply here.....I'm talking from experience, had a few socalled "grey imports" when I lived in Germany and can tell you that it costs around 6000 euros to get a us spec car converted to meet german TÜV standards back in 2000 It's probably more now....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OeM_+++ said:


> you can always buy some car here and then send him in container by private customer thats no problem , if youre interested send me a pm


And how do you propose he would then license and insure it?


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Importing a non-US spec car into the US has been asked about 1M times on various forums. I suggest Googling the subject. You will find the reality of the situation and as to why if it was easy to do, we'd all be doing it. If you really want to see even more people asking about this subject, just stick "Importing a JDM car" in your Google search and it'll go on for pages and pages.


----------



## TKE Mario (Feb 20, 2006)

jjvincent said:


> Importing a non-US spec car into the US has been asked about 1M times on various forums. I suggest Googling the subject. You will find the reality of the situation and as to why if it was easy to do, we'd all be doing it. If you really want to see even more people asking about this subject, just stick "Importing a JDM car" in your Google search and it'll go on for pages and pages.


I think it's safe to say that the OP is long gone considering the original post of this thread was his/her first and only post and it was in 2013, now we are just having a discussion.

Also their aren't as many instances of someone bringing a US Spec car they already own to Europe (most are about purchasing a US spec car to bring to Europe, the car is at least 25 years old, the person is in the military, or some rich person sending some exotic car who doesnt care if it'll cost $2,000 or $6,000). So that is the question I asked and although I have found other info elsewhere online, I'll still continue to seek any info someone is willing to give on these forums on the subject.


----------

